# Ichigo, Flathead and Oliolz...........................



## XYZ (Dec 12, 2012)

You boys do some fine work.  Thank you.


----------



## Ichigo (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2012)

XYZ said:


> You boys do some fine work.  Thank you.



 .. I couldn't agree more !!!!!!  Thanks Guys


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 12, 2012)

What in the fuck are we talking about???


----------



## oliolz (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 12, 2012)

come on jimmy get a glove and get in the game


----------



## seyone (Dec 12, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> What in the fuck are we talking about???



Porn


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 12, 2012)

Not Porn, A collaberation of some of the finest tits and ass's god has bestowed upon us......


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2012)

for your troubles.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 12, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> Not Porn, A collaberation of some of the finest tits and ass's god has bestowed upon us......



On them?  LOL!  Ichigo is my man!


----------



## charley (Dec 12, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> for your troubles.




.....GOING GREEN.....is GOD good or what ?!?!?!?!?

.....Next to Nudes My Favorite Pics....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 12, 2012)

damn


i dont do many nudes....but epic thread has 30000 views


not eve a mention assholes


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> damn
> 
> 
> i dont do many nudes....but epic thread has 30000 views
> ...



You get way too much attention chubbs


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 12, 2012)

lol

yeah


----------



## Intense (Dec 12, 2012)

IronAddict said:


> for your troubles.





Saved to spank bank. Better than porn


----------



## oliolz (Dec 12, 2012)

gotta love that green!!

thanks again guys


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 12, 2012)

^^^ Slut whore, i'd eat her fuckin asshole.


----------



## Robalo (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you very much. You guys rock


----------



## momiag1 (Dec 15, 2012)

thx guys 4 elevates our spirits and dicks 2


----------



## cube789 (Mar 25, 2014)

bump for ichigo, dude gives me a boner everytime I open the forum


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 25, 2014)

yeah i can never rep Ich enough he has posted some of best done pics I have seen.  I'm still dreaming about that wonder woman pic.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 25, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> yeah i can never rep Ich enough he has posted some of best done pics I have seen.  I'm still dreaming about that wonder woman pic.



you could grace us with some more your your girl.  send me nudz for big discounts on DRSE recommended products


----------



## charley (Mar 25, 2014)

Long live Ichigo..   ..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 25, 2014)

cube789 said:


> bump for ichigo, dude gives me a boner everytime I open the forum



most  homo erotic statement of the day


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> you could grace us with some more your your girl.  send me nudz for big discounts on DRSE recommended products



Lol she wont let me post to much of her.  Ill probably get in trouble for these. She is the one in the blue shirt and the one in the beanie.  She is way to good for me that's for sure.  That's why I put a ring on that(an expensive one!!!).  

and Capt already send me the 5 lb bag of lyophilized semen for free.... What else does DRSE offer.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 25, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Lol she wont let me post to much of her.  Ill probably get in trouble for these. She is the one in the blue shirt and the one in the beanie.  She is way to good for me that's for sure.  That's why I put a ring on that(an expensive one!!!).
> 
> and Capt already send me the 5 lb bag of lyophilized semen for free.... What else does DRSE offer.



Good for you man... and a raiders fan! You may have made a wise decison. But don't sell yourself short... your cawk pics were very impressive.

fuck the captn "blew" my surprise. We still have a shit load of halo 4 her. Also RAPEADROL MAX for him and for her
le


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Lol she wont let me post to much of her.  Ill probably get in trouble for these. She is the one in the blue shirt and the one in the beanie.  She is way to good for me that's for sure.  That's why I put a ring on that(an expensive one!!!).
> 
> and Capt already send me the 5 lb bag of lyophilized semen for free.... What else does DRSE offer.



She's gorgeous bro congrats!


----------



## charley (Mar 25, 2014)

Very nice skinny..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks guys...  if she only had a penis

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (Mar 25, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> What in the fuck are we talking about???



Yeah like anyone believes that one.....lmao


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 26, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Lol she wont let me post to much of her.  Ill probably get in trouble for these. She is the one in the blue shirt and the one in the beanie.  She is way to good for me that's for sure.  That's why I put a ring on that(an expensive one!!!).
> 
> and Capt already send me the 5 lb bag of lyophilized semen for free.... What else does DRSE offer.


who's nina


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 26, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> who's nina



My wife. LOL


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 26, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> who's nina



Seriously how did you figure that out...

You guys know each other or are you some kind of clairvoyant


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 26, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Lol she wont let me post to much of her.  Ill probably get in trouble for these. She is the one in the blue shirt and the one in the beanie.  She is way to good for me that's for sure.  That's why I put a ring on that(an expensive one!!!).
> 
> and Capt already send me the 5 lb bag of lyophilized semen for free.... What else does DRSE offer.


Any chance of a candy cane video? Kos style


----------



## G3 (Mar 26, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> Any chance of a candy cane video? Kos style




Fuck, I STILL remember that one!!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 26, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> Seriously how did you figure that out...
> 
> You guys know each other or are you some kind of clairvoyant



he looked at the tag on the photo it says ninas I phone...I guess I could have changed it.  Probably should have.


----------

